# ملفات فى ادارة المشروعات



## م نوجا (18 مارس 2009)

هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع اتمنى ان تجدوا فيها الفائدة .


----------



## م نوجا (18 مارس 2009)

وهذه تكملة للملفات السابقة:85:


----------



## م نوجا (18 مارس 2009)

وهذه اخر الملفات 
دعواتكم لي بالنجاح والتوفيق في عملي


----------



## حسام الحو (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويارب توفق في حياتك وفي عملك ومرحبا بك 
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات المميزة .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 مارس 2009)

Thank You Very Much
Regards


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا نوجه
اول مشاركة لك قوية كده،أمال المشاركات الجاية حتكون إزاي؟


----------



## م نوجا (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمهندسين الأفاضل على الردود والتشجيع 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير
ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق


----------



## عالم البناء (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة..

نتمنى لك التوفيق وأهلا وسهلا بين أخوانك.


----------



## tatikuku (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا رائع جدا ولكن اين شابتر فور


----------



## magda (10 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر
ملفات ممتازة


----------



## م نوجا (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم
وهذا هو chapter 4


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## omar_ceng (11 أبريل 2009)

thank you very much god plase you


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا بك ..م نوجا

مشاركة رائعة ..ماشاء الله .. 

الف شكر ...


----------



## احمد سمير ابراهيم (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا كتاب رائع


----------



## engahmednagi (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاص


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (20 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## youssef nail (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير. و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aassaker (17 مايو 2009)

مرحبا بك ..م نوجا

مشاركة رائعة ..ماشاء الله .. 

الف شكر ...


----------



## adeb11 (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 فبراير 2014)

روعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

